# aquamist???



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

i have heard the aquamist system mentioned in alot of different threads but nothing other than that. what exactly is an aquamist system and what is its benefits???


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

Water injection will reduce our air intake temperature and provide a safer level of combustion.It will also lower the temperature in the cylinders, reducing the chance of pre-detonation. This will allow us to increase the boost by several psi to achieve a higher horsepower output. 

Water injection works because water has a very high specific heat, which means it requires a lot of heat to change liquid water to vapor (steam). This is what makes water an excellent coolant. When injected into an engine some of the water immediately vaporizes, absorbs heat, cooling the intake. Once inside the combustion chamber, the water is fully vaporized into steam. This reaction absorbs a tremendous amount of heat, helping cool the engine internally to prevent hot spots that can initiate detonation. 

The water helps regular pump gas behave much like controlled-burn, high-octane race gas. Another plus is that the super-heated steam acts like a steam cleaner inside of the engine, removing carbon deposits from inside the combustion chamber. "quoted from NissanPerformanceMag". Kojima,I hope this will help you out.


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

where exactly can i find this for my 86 turbo??? also what is the expected cost and how easy would it be to install??? finally if i purchase and install the aquamist system is an intercooler still recommended for pushing high levels of boost??


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/march03/project200sx/

i know its not the same car, but it should help


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

they run like $350 or so If I rememeber right......and its always good to run an intercooler- especially if youre running 88 psi like I am 




j/k


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

you know what one of my friends brought up to me yesterday----------use the windshield washer tank and pump- get a nitrous fogger with a 25 shot nozzle in it and get a throttle trigger switch-- wal-la....instant aquamist system---since my car was free I seriously think Im am going to try this...I need to do something since I started running more boost. Im not really at 88 yet--more like 11


Anyone have any personal opinion about this system- the one I just made up? (besides the fact that you will lose your washer tank---I dont have wipers anyways- the interior arm on the drivers side is broke so I took them off and I just use rain-x for that clean so-cal look.LOL)


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Need to run a vac line with a one way check valve in it to the tank (washer bottle , whatever) from the intake manifold , to pump up the inside of the bottle to whatever psi is in the manifold. Why the one way check valve? Keeps that vacuum line from becoming a giant vacuum leak when off boost. This helps the pump you are using on the sprayer end to overcome the psi in the manifold to spray an adequate amount of water. It's not _quite_ like a nitrous fogger in this instance , since internal bottle pressure on a nitrous sprayer is like 1800 psi. And yes , it will blow up the bottle like a balloon , I've seen washer bottles used before. Some have exploded at 20 psi. That's only about 10 pounds short of what is in the typical tire , don't forget. Nice loud _BOOM_  
Most people use a pressure switch to turn the water pump off and on , an adjustable air pressure switch set to whatever your top psi is , that is when the water spray turns on. You _could_ set it up as a WOT throttle type switch , but then you run the risk of flooding the combustion chambers with water at low rpm-off boost conditions , such as dropping the pedal when stepping off a stoplight. And have you ever seen an engine that has been hydrolocked? Kinda looks the same as an engine thats had _WAY_ too much boost put on it , it tends to bend rods and blow gaskets.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Need to run a vac line with a one way check valve in it to the tank (washer bottle , whatever) from the intake manifold , to pump up the inside of the bottle to whatever psi is in the manifold. Why the one way check valve? Keeps that vacuum line from becoming a giant vacuum leak when off boost. This helps the pump you are using on the sprayer end to overcome the psi in the manifold to spray an adequate amount of water. It's not _quite_ like a nitrous fogger in this instance , since internal bottle pressure on a nitrous sprayer is like 1800 psi. And yes , it will blow up the bottle like a balloon , I've seen washer bottles used before. Some have exploded at 20 psi. That's only about 10 pounds short of what is in the typical tire , don't forget. Nice loud _BOOM_
> Most people use a pressure switch to turn the water pump off and on , an adjustable air pressure switch set to whatever your top psi is , that is when the water spray turns on. You _could_ set it up as a WOT throttle type switch , but then you run the risk of flooding the combustion chambers with water at low rpm-off boost conditions , such as dropping the pedal when stepping off a stoplight. And have you ever seen an engine that has been hydrolocked? Kinda looks the same as an engine thats had _WAY_ too much boost put on it , it tends to bend rods and blow gaskets.


Not to mention that if you don't boost reference the water tank, the wimpy 10 psi washer pump will not pump any water if you have more than 10 psi of boost!

Thats why the aquamist pump puts out 130 psi. You also should use one of aqumists nozzles, they atomize the water. Just introducing a spray of water into the intake doesnt work so well. I tried to make my own system once and it sucked, nothing like how the aquamist system works.

Mike


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> Not to mention that if you don't boost reference the water tank, the wimpy 10 psi washer pump will not pump any water if you have more than 10 psi of boost!
> 
> Thats why the aquamist pump puts out 130 psi. You also should use one of aqumists nozzles, they atomize the water. Just introducing a spray of water into the intake doesnt work so well. I tried to make my own system once and it sucked, nothing like how the aquamist system works.
> 
> Mike


Yeah , I was gonna mention that , but I figured it was pretty obvious. You _can_ buy sprinkler atomizer nozzles at Home Depot or where ever for pretty cheap. I'm just saying you can put a WI system together on the cheap for less than 1/2 what an typical Aquamist sytem would cost you.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah , I was gonna mention that , but I figured it was pretty obvious. You _can_ buy sprinkler atomizer nozzles at Home Depot or where ever for pretty cheap. I'm just saying you can put a WI system together on the cheap for less than 1/2 what an typical Aquamist sytem would cost you.


those nozzles put out too fine of a spray. DSM and GN guys use the aquamist nozzles and surflow pumps to do a cheaper DIY system. I still prefer the aquamist pump because you can't find a smaller more powerful pump. Surflow and other pumps that generate the high pressures are big.

Mike


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

One bad thing I've read about implementing water injection is supposedly it will help wash the cylinder wall and you might have to worry about getting excess water vapor in the crankcase, this seems to be a valid issue but I don't know how much of a disadvantage these would cause.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

minute rice sentra said:


> One bad thing I've read about implementing water injection is supposedly it will help wash the cylinder wall and you might have to worry about getting excess water vapor in the crankcase, this seems to be a valid issue but I don't know how much of a disadvantage these would cause.


Its not a problem if its set up right.

Mike


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

That's kinda what I was thinking, you'd probably have to be using quite a bit of water to even worry about it.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

retarded as this sounds,but you guys brought up something I was wondering about- when I switch to aluminum pipes from my turbo to the intake, is it ok to just use one of the small k&n pvc filters for my crankcase? Or do I have to get a nipple welded onto the aluminum tube?


----------

